# New Holland 275 Square Baler



## Briar Patch Farm (Jun 5, 2010)

I am trying to replace the needles in this baler. Any suggestions on how to properly do this. I have the needles but, do not want to put them on until I know about setting timing so I do not break the new needles off. Any suggestions.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

If you don't have a Book, get one. Needles are easy to change but you will never figure out how to re-time without the operators manual. You should go through the step by step in the book and be okay.


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

I agree with Sedurbin, Get a book and follow the directions they are very good as long as you go step by step and go through the WHOLE timing process. I have rebuilt 2 NH baler knotters sets and found out the hard way don't skip steps.


----------



## Briar Patch Farm (Jun 5, 2010)

Does anyone know I can get a book, I tried to find one online.


----------



## kneedeep50 (May 26, 2010)

try e-bay, I found one for an old S69 baler there


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

And before you go out and start baling, have somebody turn the flywheel manually, then trip the knotters.

Best way to make sure everything clears before running it at full speed.


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

mlappin said:


> And before you go out and start baling, have somebody turn the flywheel manually, then trip the knotters.


That's good advice to follow anytime you have messed with anything on a baler.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

> Does anyone know I can get a book, I tried to find one online.


New Holland Manuals


----------



## kevinbouska (Jun 17, 2010)

Does any one know how to time a new holland 275 square baler wire tie


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

You time it the same way as posted above get a manual and go step by step and then run the baler by hand and trip the knotters to check clearances


----------

